# 2 13tw5 vs 2 si bm vs idmax10



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Before I start this is strictly subjective and my thoughs per my vehicle for sub setups. For the past 3 -4 months I have been on the look out for a shallow sub configuration to give me more volume than my belove signle IDMAX10. Some say that surface area is king I begg to disagree especially from what my ears have heard in my truck. 

So what type of music do I listen to???? Everything from ryan leslie to black sabbath to Jay-z EVERYTHING EXCEPT country. LOL My setting via bitone are low passed at 60 hz @ 12db

So lets start
IDMAX my first love some would say that this sub is no SQ sub and gets boomy at times. Well I would beg to disagree. I personally think that it does not matter what song is playing this sub is producing notes that can be heard, lol. I currently have this sub facing downward in a box sealed at 0.9 cubic feet. Personally I really dont see any weakness with this sub. IF I had to say one it would be that it could get a little deeper but than again it is just a 10..

OK SI BM. Honestly I had this sub in for about 3 or 4 days and quickly went back to the IDMAX. Why???? Maybe I DONT LIKE TRANSPARENCY.. lol Its like formula 151 a drug that looks good in a chem lab but when you take it you dont get high at all. But maybe I am def because if a sub is moving and I can hear anything then why the hell is it moving??? Just my thought on it. The whole reason I switched to these subs is because I wanted more output which it DID deliver when certain notes were presented most of those notes are really low, which I did like but not all the music I listen to gave me that emph I was looking for. I had these installed in a upward facing box that was 1 cubic. 

Ok so the pluses for those that like it I would compare this sub to the pioneer PRS subs. Very transparent and can get LOW but I would say in compared to the upper ranges it lacks when being played in REGULAR music simultaneously. Also box recommendations are great. Great for those Stricly SQers

So the lows. I HATE the GASKET @#$%#. Also if you are looking for spl I would look else where. Also this sub sounds nothing like the IDQv2...

Now the 13tw5's ok from all the flack that these get I was really impressed with them but not blown away. I still prefer my IDMAX, lol. I have two of the these, one broken in and one brand new. There is a difference, the one that is broken in gets deeper and louder vs. the new one that has less excision and tighter. Also these is a HUGE difference between have these subs facing downward vs upward. It seem to have a little more cabin gain when facing downward. I think vs, the SI BM's these would win with a basshead like myself. Because they have a presence with all types of music never a dull moment especially with the broken in sub. HUGE difference people. 

So Positives. These subs can rock. I think they have great output and can keep up with most full size subs once broken in. 

Negatives. Break in time. Price. Box size when compared to the SI BM. 

Conclusion.
Right now I am going to keep the two 13tw5s installed and see where it goes from here. I am keeping my IDMAX though. lol I think that having the equipment that I have that I can tune a sub that gives me tooo much easier than one that does not give me enough. I felt that the SI BM was not giving me enough for MY taste in music and the way I listen to it. If I want a sub to be transparent all I have to do is turn it down essentially but honestly there are some notes that the SI BM's could reproduce that could not be heard with the IDMAX but it depended totally on what I was listening to. Soon I will be listing my critiques based on songs.


----------

